# Stinky, itchy ears and licky feet - yeast?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sound familiar? Seems likely that Beau has a yeast infection or something similar. He won't let anyone even look under his right ear, and you can smell it from a few feet away. He's not lethargic, exactly, but a bit subdued. My poor baby!

This is only the second time we've dealt with something like this in the nearly two years he's been with us, so it's nothing chronic -- and I intend to keep it that way! Vet appointment is today at 3:30. I'm soooo not looking forward to getting drops into his ears. He's very leery of anyone coming at him with a bottle, cotton ball, or washcloth, and can disappear faster than Houdini.

He's been eating Nature's Variety frozon raw for over a year, and gets grain-free treats. Maybe I need to switch him from the chicken variety to another protein?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> He's very leery of anyone coming at him with a bottle, cotton ball, or washcloth, and can disappear faster than Houdini.


My suggestion would be to get yrself a Standard. They're much easier to corner and grab!  lol

But seriously... Best of luck with The Disappearing Dog.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

If I remember correctly, Beau has been on NV chicken since ….. you first switched him to frozen raw? I don't know if it's related to his ear infection BUT he does need a variety of protein sources.

I have been using ACV (apple cider vinegar) in Nickel's food/ears and no infection ever since. Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

Beau, get well soon.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Read your post and was ready to ACD --- too, however I used it to clarn the ears and added GSE (grape seed extract) (a few drops) to his water and that seemed to do the trick for jake. Both ACV (get unfiltered) and GSE are great for that! Jake had terrible ear problems and itches and we switched to raw, which helped, but also needed to use these 2 mentioned above!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Read your post and was ready to ACD --- too, however I used it to clarn the ears and added GSE (grape seed extract) (a few drops) to his water and that seemed to do the trick for jake. Both ACV (get unfiltered) and GSE are great for that! Jake had terrible ear problems and itches and we switched to raw, which helped, but also needed to use these 2 mentioned above!


I really need to proof before I "click" and slow down. I am at work, so just shooting off a message. Sorry for typos.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Beau didn't follow me every time I went downstairs this morning, but stayed curled up in his bed. That alone tells me he isn't feeling good! We started off with the NV beef variety, but that caused poopy butt syndrome (PBS) so we did lamb for a while, then chicken. He's been doing great since we went poultry, so I hate to mess with success, but maybe it's time to try venison or bison. I'll have to see if anyone makes a salmon frozen raw -- he'd love that.

Just to clarify. Do you use the apple cider vinegar as an ear cleaner, add it to the water bowl, or both?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor Beau, Sisko empathizes. We just went through a bad patch with his left ear, I could smell it from a foot away and lifted the ear leather to see a very red under surface. Sisko is resigned to the treatment having been through it lots as a youngster and the vet will let me renew an RX of Surolan to keep on hand. It is a rare occurrence these days, but sometimes comes up a couple of weeks after a groom. I usually use Epiotic ear cleaner, but I got some of that in a paper cut the other day and it made me think twice about how much I would not like that put in my sore ear if I had one. I ended up using Bandaid brand No Hurt antiseptic wash and then getting the Surolan in there and it cleared up quickly. I've tried Blue power ear treatment but it's messy - the gentian violet stains anything it gets on after they shake their heads like crazy and the boracic acid doesn't dissolve and gets stuck in their hair and the alcohol stings. I have found 4x4 gauze pads to be good for the cleaning - you can keep a grip on them and they don't leave lint behind. I'm going to try the ACV treatment next though.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Back from the vet. As we thought, both ears are infected, one badly, almost certainly yeast. Seems Beau had a ton of hair in his ears. The Vet plucked it, which had to hurt but it had to be done. Sent us home with Gentian Violet and Triotic ointment. Poor guy's ears are now stained purple on the inside -- I have to take a picture. He's shaking his head a lot, and clearly not a happy camper.

I have no idea where to do the Gentian Violet so it doesn't wreak the place. How do you guys deal with it? The Vet suggested outside, but I think I'm going to have to put him up on a table or there's no way he's going to cooperate.


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Beau. My Bentley just found out Wednesday that he also has a yeast infection in his ears. We came home with an ointment to be put in twice a day for a week and a some stuff that smells like cucumber melon to wash his ears out once a week. He's not his happy go lucky self.  and I hate I can't "fix this" for him right now.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

With the help of my daughter and a spoonful of sugar to help the medicine go down (well, a spoonful of peanut butter, anyway), I managed to get some drops in Beau's ears without too much drama. We put him up on our makeshift "grooming table" and while Kyra distracted him with the peanut butter, I slipped in the gooey drops. But he's a mighty smart little guy -- wanna bet this trick doesn't work more than once?


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Bentley is good about letting us put the ointment in his ears, but he doesn't like us to clean them. We did his treatment this morning and he is happily chewing his chewy right now. His friend is coming over to play today...I hope he feels like playing.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

After I put a little Gentian Violet in Cal's ears, I use cotton balls to temporarily plug his ears. A big enough cotton ball so that you know for sure it won't disappear into his ears, but it should be able to plug the top, or he will shake it out. I do both ears in a row, put the cotton balls in, massage, let him shake his head, and take the cotton balls out. That way you can do it inside the house.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

MrsKaia said:


> After I put a little Gentian Violet in Cal's ears, I use cotton balls to temporarily plug his ears. A big enough cotton ball so that you know for sure it won't disappear into his ears, but it should be able to plug the top, or he will shake it out. I do both ears in a row, put the cotton balls in, massage, let him shake his head, and take the cotton balls out. That way you can do it inside the house.


Genius! That's the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry Beau has an ear infection.  My last poodle had chronic ear infections. She got to where she would start shivering when she saw the ear drops. I hope this is a quick fix for Beau! I, also, used to put the drops in and then shove a cotton ball in there for a few moments. I found that if I kept Clara's ears as hair free as possible, she didn't have nearly the ear problems she did if I let them get hairy inside.

Get well soon, Beau!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

MrsKaia said:


> After I put a little Gentian Violet in Cal's ears, I use cotton balls to temporarily plug his ears. A big enough cotton ball so that you know for sure it won't disappear into his ears, but it should be able to plug the top, or he will shake it out. I do both ears in a row, put the cotton balls in, massage, let him shake his head, and take the cotton balls out. That way you can do it inside the house.


great idea, i'm having trouble putting drops into my pups ear, the breeder told me to drip some in every week after his bath to avoid mites.

Now i think i can soak the cotton ball, put it in squeeze the anti mite liquid in and then rub the rest over the ear.


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

My Jerry has been super itchy for the last 3 years. 

We just fixed the problem with Simplicef tablets, MoMetaMax ear drops, and Mal A Ket wipes.

Also I've used two different kinds of ear cleaners...Pro Sense (Petsmart) and Virbac Epi-Optic (my vet). The Pro Sense actually made things worse...do not use. The Virbac works very well.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Comb those ears out!*

Pay extra close attention to coming out his ears & under hair while treating ear infections. The cleaning solutions have a drying quality to them that really matts up the hair. If you comb it out every time while wet it will be easier than letting it get out of control. Rango has a mild yeast infection in one ear right now so its a combo of Epi-otic & Mometamax. Poor fur kids all around.

My cat is recovering from a competely busted out eardrum due to polyp growth in the inner ear. Whats going on in my house?1?


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Zymox Otic for maintenance*

When the ears are trouble free, Zymox is great. My groomer swears by this stuff. There's a formula with or w/o 1% hydrocortisone.


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am a new poodle owner; however, my boxer girl had severe allergies, ears, feet and skin problems constantly. I pretty much lived at the vet and never could quite get it under control. Then someone told me about a product called Dinovite. What a lifesaver! Once I started using it she cleared up! No more yeasty ears; no more constantly picking at her feet; no more scratching. Don't give up finding something that will help. Good Luck!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Wilbur5 said:


> I am a new poodle owner; however, my boxer girl had severe allergies, ears, feet and skin problems constantly. I pretty much lived at the vet and never could quite get it under control. Then someone told me about a product called Dinovite. What a lifesaver! Once I started using it she cleared up! No more yeasty ears; no more constantly picking at her feet; no more scratching. Don't give up finding something that will help. Good Luck!



I saw it online (I'm a sucker for online shopping) & was wondering if it lived up to the hype. What product(s) are you using, may I ask?


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

When I first started using the Dinovite it was in granual form and you put it in their food. It is now in a liquid form and you still add it to the food. The amount is based on weight. They have extremely good customer service and you can talk to live people to discuss your dog's issues and they will suggest things based on the issues. I saw a big difference after using the product for two weeks and even better results after a month. One time I stopped using it and her symptoms came back (only worse). I put her back on it and never stopped again.


----------

